# Bigfishy some old pics you might enjoy



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Delete....


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

wow nice fish!

Thanks for sharing! 

The 2nd ST in the 2nd pic looks like the one in Aquapets with a dent in the swaying bar


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Pardon my noob question. 
These fish look so familiar, what does NGT stand for?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> Pardon my noob question.
> These fish look so familiar, what does NGT stand for?


NGT = New Guinea Tiger

These fish are called datnoids or datnioides (this is the correct name), they belong to the perch family


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Glad you like them. 

Perch are great. I'm growing out a Nile perch right now just too experience why people say they are the best. So far they are not wrong.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Glad you like them.
> 
> Perch are great. I'm growing out a Nile perch right now just too experience why people say they are the best. So far they are not wrong.


Got any pics of the Nile perch?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> Got any pics of the Nile perch?


Hey Dave

No pics yet. I have not taken any since I bought it. I will try andget some soon.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Jackson said:


> Glad you like them.
> 
> Perch are great. I'm growing out a Nile perch right now just too experience why people say they are the best. So far they are not wrong.


Aren't they delicious? Is that what you mean by the "best"?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Nile perch, the cause of extinction to many cichilids species in lake Victoria. Introduced as 'food fish' ended up wiping out native species, and now grows to monstrous sizes in the lake.

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/mix/nileperch.php

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...e+perch+record+catch&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Nile perch, the cause of extinction to many cichilids species in lake Victoria. Introduced as 'food fish' ended up wiping out native species, and now grows to monstrous sizes in the lake.
> 
> http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/mix/nileperch.php
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...e+perch+record+catch&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


This has to do with my thread in what way?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Aren't they delicious? Is that what you mean by the "best"?


I will let you know after I eat it


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh nothing, just some trivia about nile perch . Chill dude.



Jackson said:


> This has to do with my thread in what way?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Aparently they can grow in excess of 500 lbs...be sure to get it nice and fat before you harvest it. When it reaches 500, let's have a bbq at your place!



Jackson said:


> I will let you know after I eat it


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Aparently they can grow in excess of 500 lbs...be sure to get it nice and fat before you harvest it. When it reaches 500, let's have a bbq at your place!


I'm down lol

I just to work on my fish cooking skills. I also need to learn how to clean it so noone chokes on any bones. I don't want a good time to go bad lol


----------

